# High Country..



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I took a trip to see how Moon Lake was doing yesterday. Although I never made it there. I don't know if the road to Moon is open or not, last week the road was closed to Twin Pots, due to snow. The lake, Twin Pots, before you get to Moon Lake was still frozen over with 12' of clear water by the dam. Lake Fork River looks like it has not seen a 'total' run-off yet. Morning temps was 21 with an afternoon of 41 degrees, and a cold, cold wind. 
Currant Creek....road and river look very good. Water is clear with a dozen or so people fishing. No sign what-so-ever of soft water at Currant Creek. The road after the dam is still snowed in. Cold and windy, a lot nicer below the dam on the river.
Duchesne River... not running too high, but muddy with low clarity. I did notice some larger browns swirling closer to the under-cut banks. Bait worked quite well for them, although it's just a nibble at a time. 
Starvation..I didn't even stop. High winds and white caps is all I saw there. 
Wolf Creek Pass is still closed...Lots of snow in that country.

ps....The burgers at the Tabiona Store are excellent !! ( Just for you orvis1.. :wink: )


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Glad I am not the only one itching to get up there. Don't thing the higher country is going to be open until July this year... O|*


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Question about moon lake, i was up there october and it was very very very low! No drought could have made it this low! Does anyone know why it was so low?

And i need to get this off my chest! I really wanted to catch a splake trying to knock another species off my list. So i used a huge spinner and caught what i thought was a splake. I was eager to try out my new fillet knife so i decided to keep him. Turns out he was a BULL TROUT!!!     
I still feel terrible i wish i would have released him!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That was REALLY informative, .45. Thank you.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 that is pretty country there and I have a family reunion every year about the third week in June. Looks like this year it will have to be lake fishing because I imagine the rivers will be ragin by then. If you want to shoot me a P.M. I could hook you up with a fun river to fish in that area.


----------



## bushrat311 (Sep 11, 2007)

metal_fish said:


> And i need to get this off my chest! I really wanted to catch a splake trying to knock another species off my list. So i used a huge spinner and caught what i thought was a splake. I was eager to try out my new fillet knife so i decided to keep him. Turns out he was a BULL TROUT!!!
> I still feel terrible i wish i would have released him!


FYI- There aren't bull trout in Utah so don't lose too much sleep over it...


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Love the avatar and gif on your signature line! That is sooooo the truth!


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

I am 99% sure it was a bull trout this weekend i'll see if i can dig up a picture of it.
When i compared a picture of a bull trout to it their was no difference.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

ChaserOfAllBirds said:


> Love the avatar and gif on your signature line! That is sooooo the truth!


Idaho Chukars... good ball club to root for I guess. I was going to get one of their ballcaps to wear during softball season. I didn't want to pay a ton for one and so I guess I'm sporting the FMP cap instead. 45, thanks for the info. I'm definitely getting some friggin snowshoes... there are rivers that would fish great right now but snow is keeping most people out. GRRRRRR!!! Oh well.


----------

